# Recommended GH booster for tap/RO mix



## Fishthusiast (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,

*If this question is in the wrong forum section, feel free to move it*

What do you guys recommend as a good GH booster that does NOT raise KH? Please do not recommend RO Right, since I have already tried that and, contrary to what it says, it does in fact raise KH. I am looking for something as natural as possible that add I can add to my tap/RO mix before adding it to the aquarium. Like I said, GH ONLY.

I have heard Equilibrium tossed around here, but I have not used it myself. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Equalibrium will work as I have use it. But when you check it out, make sure the contents are not rock solid. I had to use a rubber hammer on the plastic jar to crush the contents. I E-mailed Seachem about this and the tech said that can occur in this product.

As an alternative, you can make up your own GH mix. The formula is:
1 part magnesium sulphate (Epsom Salts) to 3 parts calcium sulphate. This mix will not raise KH.
You can buy Epsom Salts at any supermarket and it is usually found in the otc non prescription area. To purchase calcium sulphate, go to:
www.plantedaquariumfertilizer.com

For an article on making up your own mix, go to:
www.theaquariumwiki.com/GH
However, the article does not say how to dose it. Maybe someone can recommend a starting point.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I use Seachem Equilibrium, or Barr's GH booster. Dosing is the same. These products also have potassium. They do not raise KH. 

Yes, I also have had the Equilibrium get rock hard. Took a hammer and chisel to it. Got it mostly broken up, but not powdered. Then I pounded it some more inside a sturdy plastic bag (maybe a freezer bag? It has been a while) Then put the chunks in a garbage can of water with a fountain pump to keep stirring it. Finally they dissolved. I just estimated the dosage, since the chunks were difficult to measure. 

If you make any DIY version, try to figure what the dosage should be and make a test batch, dosing perhaps half of what the math suggests into some RO or distilled water. Make sure it is fully dissolved, then test. If the math is right, then you should see the test come out right. If the test shows something different, then adjust the dose accordingly, then dose more and again wait for it to dissolve. Then test. You should hit the target pretty well this way.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

One other thing I did not mentioned nor did the aquarium Wiki, was how to perform the correct ratio.
A 1 to 3 ratio of magnesium sulphate to calcium sulphate does not tell us how to do it correctly.. The reason being that chemicals volume per volume do not always weigh the same. So to make them equal, the user must "weigh out" the chemicals on a 1 to 3 ratio. Using tablespoons or other measuring equipment gives us volume and would be incorrect.
Volume only works if both chemicals weighed the same.


----------



## Chaoslord (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm using Aquavitro Mineralize. You can only get it at a LFS. 
It is a liquid product. I use 1/2 a ml per gallon. My numbers after mixing are Gh4 TDS80.


----------

